# bluetooth & 2.6.39

## vinz

hi

can't get usb bluetooth device working since a kernel upgrade from .36 to .39

anyone got an idea? thanks ^^

```

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 0db0:1967 Micro Star International Bluetooth Dongle

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          224 Wireless

  bDeviceSubClass         1 Radio Frequency

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Bluetooth

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0db0 Micro Star International

  idProduct          0x1967 Bluetooth Dongle

  bcdDevice            5.25

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          193

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

.

.

.

# uname -a

Linux vodka 2.6.39-gentoo-r2 #2 SMP Mon Jul 4 22:57:16 CEST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

vodka ~ # dmesg |grep -i blue

[    7.831128] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.16

[    7.831151] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    7.831153] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    7.831155] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    8.040556] Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

[   14.790450] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

[   14.790454] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[   14.790455] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[   14.855594] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[   14.855596] Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

vodka ~ # hciconfig -a

hci0:   Type: BR/EDR  Bus: USB

        BD Address: 00:10:DC:EA:39:B8  ACL MTU: 192:8  SCO MTU: 64:8

        DOWN 

        RX bytes:1068 acl:0 sco:0 events:36 errors:0

        TX bytes:162 acl:0 sco:0 commands:36 errors:0

        Features: 0xff 0xff 0x0f 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00

        Packet type: DM1 DM3 DM5 DH1 DH3 DH5 HV1 HV2 HV3 

        Link policy: 

        Link mode: SLAVE ACCEPT 

vodka ~ # hciconfig hci0 up

Can't init device hci0: Invalid argument (22)

```

----------

